# Blinking Orange crossed parking light + AutoHold not working



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey,
just got a VCDS after reading a lot about it.
It's nice and pretty much intuitive to use.

So,
I own a Passat B6 2008 (bought end of 2007),
My battery died, I have replaced it, after the car started again, I had a bunch of lights on, all light are gone - beside one!
It's the light on the left side - it's a blinking orange crosses out parking sign (like the one on the left parking brake button).

Now my autohold isn't working (the light on it wont light up when pressed - as well as the function itself isn't working obviously).
and im not sure regarding the ABS too, although didn't check it in anyway.

I read somewhere on the net that it might be the parking brake button at fault - I got a new and and replaced it - that didn't help (not too bad since it was starting to fail sometimes anyway).

So I decided that Im going to fix it myself, purchased a VCDS cable and got it today!

Here is what I found, there are NO fault codes, but there are active faults in the SUPP codes.
I have also played with VCDS and was able to see that the autohold button itself is live.

( I have read that when replacing the ABS control module you need to get the original coding, but the battery died, so I obviously didn't have it and I don't know if it's the right coding for the ABS module - might also be the reason).

Here is the autoscan, as well as the screenshots with the SUPP codes failures (from both the parking brake module and the abs module):





Tuesday,15,November,2011,19:38:44:40048
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.0 (x64)
Data version: 20111111



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 53 56 62 72

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZ8P028785 Mileage: 59350km/36878miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 06F 906 056 GP HW: 06F 906 056 EK
Component: MED9.5.10 G00 0459 
Revision: 69H04--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 7DFBDA5924EA716

No fault code found.
Readiness: 1110 0101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 S HW: 09G 927 750 S
Component: AQ 250 6F 0746 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 418366A91892D56

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775757014
Coding: 0000384
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 1F47C0D1CEA6C36

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 BT HW: 3C0 907 044 BT
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 122 0707 
Revision: 00122021 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 74EDFF7D17A030E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AH HW: 3C0 937 049 AH
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2202 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 01000005010638
Coding: 00840F0700041A00470A00000F000000000959435C000100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 6FE7F0117E86136

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C1 955 419 A Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 110607 003 0205 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 00028 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 M HW: 3C0 909 605 M
Component: 0B AIRBAG VW8 032 2522 
Revision: 12032000 Serial number: 003B1PDLBQG+ 
Coding: 0012354
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3065336DA3384CE

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 J HW: 3C0 953 549 J
Component: Lenksдulenmodul 006 0010 
Revision: 00006000 Serial number: 3C5953507BE 
Coding: 0001013
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 336F3C61522E776

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 860 M HW: 3C0 920 860 M
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 1216 
Revision: V0002000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0007105
Shop #: WSC 00008 730 21870
VCID: 2C5D271D8F1028E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 E HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H10 0080 
Revision: H10 Serial number: 1200P07627018F
Coding: FD807F060002021002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 234FCC21E2CEE76

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: IMMO 042 0383 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 39730E4970428D6

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 P HW: 1K0 959 793 L
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000528878710
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3B7F14417A7EBF6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 M
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.133 H08 1901 
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 356B02795C5A696

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 R HW: 3C0 959 433 R
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 042 0472 
Revision: 00042000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 11910A0001864E763004941570084F0B6078A0
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 39730E4970428D6

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 P HW: 1K0 959 792 L
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1131 
Revision: 32008001 Serial number: 00000538778706
Coding: 0000180
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3C7D175D7F70B8E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 J HW: 3C0 907 801 J
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-09393 0009 
Revision: 008 Serial number: 00000000088334
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 00098 730 93473
VCID: 2953DE0980E23D6

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 P HW: 1K0 959 795 G
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002032881
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3D7B1A59646AB16

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 P HW: 1K0 959 794 G
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1118 
Revision: 11006001 Serial number: 00000002005656
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3E791D55696CAAE

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



































Thanks in advance, hope we can get it sorted!


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey,
sorry for the double post, just want to update on my findings.
I have looked around and found that the active fault code in the parking brake supp code is this: 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01279

so I tried to do a basic settings as per the guide on the wiki, but I can't seem to be able to connecy, here is the error message:










What could be the cause of this one?

Any ideas?

Thanks again.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000775757014
Coding:* 0000384*
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 1F47C0D1CEA6C36


At first glance coding that low (meaning a small value) looks odd for a 3C Passat. Did the ABS coding zero when the voltage was low, and if so, where did you get that coding?

Supported Codes is a list of faults the control module is capable of detecting .. which is not the same as fault codes that are stored/active.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/supported-codes.html


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey,
I read that when removing the battery, the ABS coding is gone. (and my battery was dead for 2 days - so it might have erased).

That coding was there when I scanned it, might be something default that was restored when the power came back.

Regarding the supported codes - it says that some codes are active and that a MIL is triggered, so I reckon this is a list of the supported, but also active codes.


I have found some ABS codings on the net, perhaps I should try them one after the other?
Could that be the reason that basic settings are not working?
Or that no REAL fault codes are detected?

Please help!
Thanks


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey,
Sorry for the double post.

as I have mentioned earlier, I have compiled a list (partial I guess) of possible codings for the ABS control module.

Do you think I should try each of the below codings and see if any DTCs show up, or maybe I will be able to perform basic settings?

Any other ideas perhaps?



```
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000776412507
[B]Coding: 0004408[/B]
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 P HW: 3C0 614 109 P
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0011 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000786265199
[B]Coding: 0001298[/B]
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2B5EFA5BF39E


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 T HW: 3C0 614 109 T
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0013 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000786427730
[B]Coding: 0002322[/B]
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0658448343
[B]Coding: 0029986[/B]
Shop #: WSC 00083 211 67717
VCID: 2F66D0E3C78D


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 P HW: 3C0 614 095 P
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0004 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667717754
[B]Coding: 0013602[/B]
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2F6611E281475A64


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667273539
[B]Coding: 0046535[/B]
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 306B14F3D8E3


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 D HW: 3C0 614 109 D
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0003 
Revision: --020--- Serial number: 00000776803720
[B]Coding: 0002315[/B]
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1F4658F4B72D


Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0658047555
[B]Coding: 0015653[/B]
Shop #: WSC 00277 211 55750
VCID: 3064AB48DAB3



Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
   Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 Q    HW: 3C0 614 109 Q
   Component: J104    C4 440 V3   0011  
   Revision: --025---    Serial number: 00000785744108
   [B]Coding: 0024853[/B]
   Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
```
(There may be codings that appear twice...)


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Bump.

Any ideas anyone?

This orange blinking light is not that comfortable to drive with...

Should I try all the coding until I get the actual fault codes or until I am able to do basic settings/adaptation?

Any other ideas?

Please help.
Thanks in advance!

(Sorry about the bump anyway, just need help with this...)


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

SVM at dealer.
Then make a backup auto-scan of your car for future use with VCDS.

If they don't do it for free, due to a dead battery/change, report it to DOT/NTSB as an unsafe driving condition, also explain what has happened for it losing its memory.

Technically its a failure of there components to retain a volatile memory. Clearly a safety violation.

If any faults pop up in the engine ecu for the abs report it to the EPA.

All components which are required to drive the car in a safe clean manner are in violation if they do not auto-adapt after the change of a routine part such as a battery.

Example of a slap for this was the 98 Beetle TBA after a battery change.
Paper trails are important for government agencies to act, so please complain when it is needed with a proper documented complaint to stop this crap.

Best,


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry about the very late response, didn't have time to take care of it.
Even now, after a lot of miles driven, the problem is still there.

I see what you say, there we no engine errors...

I have been to the same dealer I bought the car at, the guy that was checking the car using the VAG 5051 (or some other 505...) didn't seem to know what's going on...

He just let me go with the car... (he didn't even try to recode the ECU, he just did a parking brake function test and that's it)

Seems like VCDS is my only solution now...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Personally I think its the fact that tests have not all been performed.

If you are incapable of doing them yourself with the repair manual and VCDS.

The repair manual likes to default to the VAS scanner now for many undocumented tests which used to be contained in the repair manual, to further convolute the aftermarket.

I would have the car taken to the dealer and have them hook up to a GFF and SVM session.

When done, make a valid backup to keep on file for module data con-fig needed for future use with VCDS.


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Actually, I didn't get a reoair manual when I bought the VCDS cable.
I was using the Ross-Tech wiki...

Would you recommend getting this one?
http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/BVB66.html

Regarding the dealer, I think he actually did a GFF and didn't find any faults (beside my aftermarket radio...), but he surely didn't do an SVM session.

I also think he didn't attach a battery charger to the car when performing the test, could this be critical to the faults not clearing/problem not showing up?

(Would attaching jumper cables from another car count as a battery charger?)


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No sir on both.

Erwin is the factory manual now.


----------



## tommyhuangli (Jul 5, 2014)

I got exactly the same problem. Have you figured out how to resolve this yet? If so could you share?


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

tommyhuangli said:


> I got exactly the same problem. Have you figured out how to resolve this yet? If so could you share?


Unfortunately not yet,
I am driving with this error for a few years now.
Did you get it solved by now?
I am really interested in getting it solved.

From what I have found out so far,
I suspect it's the G251 longitudinal acceleration sensor (Since I have the 01279 DTC in the VCDS supp codes, and it indicates that the MIL is ON).
It also says that tests are not passed, if I would just know which tests, that would help.
Do you guys think erwin has that?


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mich****r said:


> Unfortunately not yet,
> I am driving with this error for a few years now.
> Did you get it solved by now?
> I am really interested in getting it solved.
> ...


You can do adaptation of that sensor and maybe will fix the problem:
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Tiguan_(5N)_Brake_Electronics


----------



## MichaelEr (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey,
I have got this solved and working!

I have performed basic settings on the EBP module,
and then I have performed basic settings on the Lateral/Longitudinal Acceleration & Yaw Rate Sensor (G200/G202/G251)
(outlined here: http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/inde..._.26_Yaw_Rate_Sensor_.28G200.2FG202.2FG251.29)

More details are here:
http://forums.ross-tech.com/showthread.php?1430-Passat-B6-EBP-acting-up-after-battery-died&p=12220


----------



## k1sr (Apr 23, 2018)

*Solved!*



Mich****r said:


> Hey,
> I have got this solved and working!
> 
> I have performed basic settings on the EBP module,
> ...


Can confirm this works - same issue on a 2010 R36, and this fixed both the flashing light and auto-hold is working again


----------

